# Graphic! URGENT PUPPIES in Maryland!



## marathon1

I'm crossposting from lab forum. 

*Baltimore MD 3 8wk Puppys Severly Emaciated Came in 7/31* 
I apologize in advance.. there is no way to tell what breed these puppies are at this age and condition... I am asking everyone to please crosspost. There is no reason why any Puppies should look like this. All contact information is below.

Thank You

***Permission to Crosspost*** 








Click this bar to view the full image.















Click this bar to view the full image.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x805 and weights 128KB.









Located: BARC Animal Control, Baltimore MD 

Contact: Debra Rahl, Animal Programs Manager 
BARCS 
410-396-4695 
Email: [email protected] 

http://baltimoreanimalshelter.org/ 

THIS IS NOT A RESCUE THIS IS A PUBLIC SHELTER 

These 3 just came in our doors. Not sure if they are going to be able to be saved but thought its worth sending them out and giving them a chance at life. 

All are extremely emaciated, walking down on their ankles and not able to really support themselves well with their hind legs. Most of their problems probably stem from being malnourished. 

I am attaching their pics. They are approximately 8 weeks old. 

Could you blast this out to everyone. They need to get out today.


----------



## Debles

This is so upsetting I can barely write. I would think the humane thing would be to euthenize. At such malnourishment, not only will they not make it, they are suffering and will have major defects. This is beyond cruel.I hope someone is being charged with a crime here.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

My God. I have never in my life, most of which has been spent helping animals, seen anything like this. I'm in tears and trembling, and I feel ill. Somebody, please put these babies out of their misery. Even if they survive, they will almost certainly have suffered irreparable damage given their young age and severe malnutrition.


----------



## Carmen

I feel physically ill. How could anyone in their right mind starve a living creature. And who knows what else these poor little babies have been through. Sick. I hope their suffering isn't long lived. Poor babies, I really don't know what else to say. Have to go and blow my nose, crying while typing this. :redhot:


----------



## Thor0918

That's horrible.


----------



## mylissyk

:bawling:
I can't even think of something to say


----------



## SillyTilly

I think I'm glad that I cannot see the pictures. The situation just sounds horrible. Hopefully someone can help these little guys.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I feel completely drained and ill. How on earth could anyone allow that?? Poor sweet babies..... I wish they could feel the forums love. Definately time to go light candles and say some prayers. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Just lit a candle and said a prayer for these little ones, that their suffering will end and that they will know love for the first time in their young lives.


----------



## Maggies mom

Doesnt it just make you sick..... Thank God there away from the idiots who had them and hopefully they will get the much needed care they deserve


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I never should have opened this...


----------



## Blaireli

I just got an e-mail from Debby at the shelter and she said that there are several local rescues stepping up to help today!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thank goodness, but those poor little angels are going to need INTENSIVE care immediately. Keep praying.


----------



## LibbysMom

I shouldn't have opened this. While I agree that it's great that rescues are stepping up to help but it almost looks like it's too late. I have never even heard of something like this. Poor babies!


----------



## Blaireli

She said that they were abandoned on a vacant property.  Some people are just so truly horrible. It's so sad.


----------



## Ruby'smom

OMG I dont know what to say apart from poor poor babies


----------



## TheHooch

My word that is the worst thing I have seen in a while


----------



## paula bedard

I've seen some babies that looked nearly as sick as these on Animal Police and they survived. Let's hope these little guys do too. Youth is a big advantage. Sadly, this is becoming all too common.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

OMG The poor babies!! This is just terrible, I wonder if they even stand a chance.
going to light a candle....


----------



## GoldenOwner12

poor babies i hope they won't be too traumatised from this horrible act of cruelty,I hope they all survive and find great homes. I also hope they will trust humans cause of what has happened to them. I hope they catch the idiot that did this and do the same to them.


----------



## Heidi36oh

It breaks my heart to see these poor babies, hope they make it. Will light a candle.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Ruff Life Rescue has taken all three of these pups. They have been picked up and are at the vets. Its really going to take some work to save these pups. We can only hope and pray.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

They'll certainly have a long road ahead of them, that's for sure. Poor little things. Who could just toss such innocents aside like so much trash?


----------



## Team Alfie

Brinkleysmom said:


> Ruff Life Rescue has taken all three of these pups. They have been picked up and are at the vets. Its really going to take some work to save these pups. We can only hope and pray.


Fingers crossed. When I clicked on this thread I didn't expect to see puppy pictures of that nature. I really don't know how any dog can overcome a beginning like this to lead a full and happy life.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Hi Donna--good to see you... Anybody know what the treatment for these pups would be? Is it a matter of feeding them a lot? Or is there systemic treatment needed? I would wonder about their little organs, etc...

Thanks anyway to folks for stepping up...


----------



## Hudson

Wish I didnt open this post, bless the poor little puppies, hope they have the strength to live.


----------



## vrocco1

Jenny Wren said:


> Hi Donna--good to see you... Anybody know what the treatment for these pups would be? Is it a matter of feeding them a lot? Or is there systemic treatment needed? I would wonder about their little organs, etc...
> 
> Thanks anyway to folks for stepping up...


I'm sure they will need more then just food. It will require intensive veterinary treatment. I'm glad there is a rescue out there with the financial resources to do it. As always Donna knows the people who can and will do it.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Thanks Vern..I was thinking that it would be a rather involved process...I'm never seen anything like this. They really (really) must want to live to have come this far...


----------



## sharlin

Donna let me know about this yesterday and I couldn't bring myself to face the damage that a human being could inflict on an animal. There could never be an excuse for treatment such as this and I could only wish the punishment fit the crime. But, that's not what is needed - what's needed is that we try and help these pups and Ruff Life Rescue. Regardless of the outcome we MUST try and help. Here is an update on PetFinder although I believe placment at a vet has been accomplished.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11561068


----------



## Jenny Wren

Steve--thanks so much for sharing this last link. I do feel such admiration for the people who are taking care of them. And after a good cry, I feel more hopeful than I did...


----------



## sharlin

Jenny Wren said:


> Steve--thanks so much for sharing this last link. I do feel such admiration for the people who are taking care of them. And after a good cry, I feel more hopeful than I did...


I couldn't even cry -- it saddens me so much to think that any human could do something like this that the tears wouldn't even come. If ever there has been a time where help is needed then this is it.


----------



## vrocco1

Hey thanks for that update Steve. It is very encouraging.


----------



## Karen519

*Check their update on Petfinder..*

Here's an update on them:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11561068


----------



## Team Alfie

petfinder.com said:


> Update : 8-2-08: All pups are doing well and thriving.


They're showing more puppy power than Scrappy-Doo!


----------



## Jenny Wren

If you go to their pet finder page, you can link to their rescue. Each one of them has their own write up now. 

Look for the video on Bambi's page!! http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11581935


Here's Roo... http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11581457

And Good Ju Ju http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11581326


Aww... those little wagging tails are so sweet. The power of love...


----------



## Ruby'smom

those poor little babies 
I am glad there are people out there to look after such poorly puppies 
if I lived closer I would have one of them in a heart beat 
they look like they are in for the long haul and I hope they pull through and grow big and strong


----------



## Jackson'sMom

While encouraging, the updates about those poor pups are still heartbreaking. What strong little fighters they are.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

"Aww... those little wagging tails are so sweet. The power of love..."

An animals will to live, and capacity to love and forgive, is just amazing...


----------



## Karen519

*What brave puppies*

What brave little puppies.

We are all praying for them!


----------



## Hudson

Thanks for the caring compassionate carers in rescue, the little puppies are certainly fighters and love and prayers can help mend and nurture their appalling start to life.


----------



## sharlin

For those of you following the Story of these three amazing pups if you visit the Ruff Life Rescue website they have a quote on the home page which all of us should remember and take to heart--I had never read it before.

*I Have Done Something*

~Jim Willis~
I looked at all the caged animals in the shelter...the cast-offs of human society.​ 
I saw in their eyes love and hope, fear and dread, sadness, and betrayal. And I was angry.​ 
"God," I said, "this is terrible! Why don't you do something?"​ 
God was silent for a moment, and then He spoke softly, "I have done something," he replied. "I created you."​


----------



## Merlin'sMommy

speechless


----------



## Augie's Mom

Seeing those initial photos was so unbelievably upsetting. I'm so glad to see that they are doing so much better just after a few days. What extraordinary people those caregivers and vets must be. I hope these little guys will recover and go on to live happy healthy lives.


----------



## allux00

sharlin said:


> For those of you following the Story of these three amazing pups if you visit the Ruff Life Rescue website they have a quote on the home page which all of us should remember and take to heart--I had never read it before.
> 
> *I Have Done Something*
> 
> ~Jim Willis~
> I looked at all the caged animals in the shelter...the cast-offs of human society.​
> I saw in their eyes love and hope, fear and dread, sadness, and betrayal. And I was angry.​
> "God," I said, "this is terrible! Why don't you do something?"​
> God was silent for a moment, and then He spoke softly, "I have done something," he replied. "I created you."​


What a great quote. Look at all the donations for these poor angels! There are good people out there, despite the cruel ones. 4 months old! I cant believe it. Still praying for them.


----------



## Karen519

*What sweet beautiful babies*

What sweet and beautiful little babies!!

I am going to be watching for updates and I hope their legs and walk will be ok.


----------



## sharlin

*UPDATES:*

8-4-08:Update 8-4-08: Bambi is really doing wonderfully today. She too was a bit weak this morning,but seemed better once she got up and about. She was at the vets today with me to pick up her meds for Giardia and I think everyone was amazed at how wonderful they are getting around and how much more like "puppies" they are acting. They are running and playing with toys, although they get tired quickly, they are well on their way to recovery. Bambi was weighed and she is now 10.6 lbs! That is almost 2 lbs gained since friday! Please continue to pray for their recovery! 



Update 8-4-08: Roo is really doing wonderfully today. She was a bit weak this morning,but seemed better once she got up and about. She was at the vets today with me to pick up her meds for Giardia and I think everyone was amazed at how wonderful they are getting around and how much more like "puppies" they are acting. They are running and playing with toys, although they get tired quickly, they are well on their way to recovery. Roo was weighed and she is now 8.8 lbs! That is 2.2 lbs gained since friday!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Their improvement truly is miraculous. I hope the third puppy is doing as well as the other two.


----------



## Miss Happy

So glad they are slowly improving - the foster mom sounds terrific and caring. Please keep updating as this is a special rescue.


----------



## sharlin

Sweet Katie said:


> So glad they are slowly improving - the foster mom sounds terrific and caring. Please keep updating as this is a special rescue.


You Betcha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olik

Oh.my Lord! Poor babies.I hope this people end up in jail for very long time.


----------



## sharlin

*UPDATE*

Update: 8-5-08: Bambi is REALLY doing wonderful today. She is active, playing and of course, wanting to be cuddled and held at all times. She is really making progress! She is now puppy pad trained( what a smart cookie!) and will whine to go outside when loose in the house.What an amazing transformation from the pup we took in less than a week ago! She is walking better, although still constantly tripping over her legs that just can't seem to keep up with her. She is eating well, drinking fine and loves her stuffed toys and of course, her sister is still #1 in her eyes.She is more sensitive to loud noises and activity and will put herself to bed when she is over stimulated by the activity in the house. Thank you all again for your prayers and support! 

Update 8-5-08: Roo woke up this morning and seems a little weak to me. I gave her some canned food and pedialyte and is perking up. She is the smaller of the two, so she has a slightly more uphill battle to fight to recover from the starvation. She is not gaining weight the way Bambi is and we will consult with the vet today. She loves her sister and her "surrogate beagle mom" and wants nothing more than to cuddle with them every chance she gets. Her favorite toy is a tiny stuffed sandal, I wish you could see her face when she makes it squeak. She gets so excited and starts hopping around like a little kangaroo on her back legs and barking like crazy! Priceless : ) We will continue to update. Thanks for your prayers and support!


----------



## sharlin

*UPDATE:*


Update 8-11-08: Bambi is gaining weight and strength each day. Still as loveable ( if not even more so) as she has been since she arrived. We should have named her Butter, as she just melts into your arms. She is almost housebroken and will "ask" to go outside. She is calm and well mannered. She ADORES her "surrogate mommy" (a senior beagle) and her best friend and cuddle partner is her sister Roo or my husband. Her favorite toy is a HUGE stuffed unicorn and her squeaky bird. She terrorizes the big dogs by sneaking up on them, stealing their bone and hiding it behind the couch, where they don't fit. She is so eager to please and sensitive to tones of voice. She knows "come" and "sit" now too! She has totally mastered the steps and gets around just wondefully now.Again, we are just AMAZED at her spirit and determination! The pups are now playing and acting like almost "normal" pups. Their legs are improving and they LOVE to swim in the kiddie pools. Their favorite thing to do is still cuddling with our family when a lap is available. 


Update 8-11-08: Roo, Roo, what to say about Roo? First of all, she is well on her way to recovery since changing her food and meds.She gave us quite a scare for a few days. She is up to 10 lbs now and gaining daily. She is a BALL of ENERGY, to say the least! Constantly running, jumping, climbing..you name it..she has probably tried it! What an outgoing little wild woman she is now that she is feeling better! She is much more independant than her sister, always in the middle of any kind of commotion in the house and honestly, she thinks she runs this place : ) Even our big dogs bow down to her or just get out of her way! What a miracle these babies are.To think that just a week ago, they were on deaths door : ( Roo comes when called, when she feels like it or if it seems to her benefit. She still loves to cuddle ( after she has expelled all her energy, that is) and is the first one of our pack to greet us every morning ( or at midnight or 3 am..hahaha) . She is using her puppy pads, but prefers to go outside to do her business now, because the steps are so much fun! She is enjoying the kiddie pools and drags all her toys in there with her. She has a spirit that just soars and in her mind, she can accomplish anything! Her legs are getting so much stronger and we are thrilled with her and Bambi' s progress.


----------



## Jenny Wren

> What a miracle these babies are


Can't say it any better. Thanks Steve for sharing this update. Isn't it wonderful!!


----------



## Team Alfie

Whenever I read updates on these dogs I go back to see those first pictures to allow myself to fully appreciate the recovery they're making. That those dogs in the photographs have become the dogs in the updates so soon is hard to believe. It's testament to those caring for them, but not as much as it is to the dogs themselves.


----------



## Karen519

*Did everyone see the latest Progress on Them*

Prayers Needed!

Bambi,Roo and JuJu Updates!!! from August 11th!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MD287.html

Scroll down to middle left of page


----------



## Jenny Wren

Katren--did I miss something? Your info seems to be identical to what Steve posted for us yesterday. Do you have new or different info, or didn't you see Steve's post just above??

At any rate, as I said just above... its wonderful that these pups are dong as well as they are.


----------



## Karen519

*no*

No-No Different info.
Just didn't get time to read what everyone else posted.
Sorry!


----------



## sharlin

Just to let everyone know that these little ones did the impossible and not only lived thru their ordeal, but, are ready for adoption. THANK YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts.


9/1/08: Bambi and Roo are ready for their forever homes! They MUST be placed together. If you can accomodate both of these deserving girls,please contact the rescue! They show NO signs of their horrible ordeal and would be a great addition to any loving home. 
Update 8-11-08: Bambi is gaining weight and strength each day. Still as loveable ( if not even more so) as she has been since she arrived. We should have named her Butter, as she just melts into your arms. She is almost housebroken and will "ask" to go outside. She is calm and well mannered. She ADORES her "surrogate mommy" (a senior beagle) and her best friend and cuddle partner is her sister Roo or my husband. Her favorite toy is a HUGE stuffed unicorn and her squeaky bird. She terrorizes the big dogs by sneaking up on them, stealing their bone and hiding it behind the couch, where they don't fit. She is so eager to please and sensitive to tones of voice. She knows "come" and "sit" now too! She has totally mastered the steps and gets around just wondefully now.Again, we are just AMAZED at her spirit and determination! The pups are now playing and acting like almost "normal" pups. Their legs are improving and they LOVE to swim in the kiddie pools. Their favorite thing to do is still cuddling with our family when a lap is available. 


9/1/08: Bambi and Roo are ready for their forever homes! They MUST be placed together. If you can accomodate both of these deserving girls,please contact the rescue! They show NO signs of their horrible ordeal and would be a great addition to any loving home. 
Update 8-11-08: Roo, Roo, what to say about Roo? First of all, she is well on her way to recovery since changing her food and meds.She gave us quite a scare for a few days. She is up to 10 lbs now and gaining daily. She is a BALL of ENERGY, to say the least! Constantly running, jumping, climbing..you name it..she has probably tried it! What an outgoing little wild woman she is now that she is feeling better! She is much more independant than her sister, always in the middle of any kind of commotion in the house and honestly, she thinks she runs this place : ) Even our big dogs bow down to her or just get out of her way! What a miracle these babies are.To think that just a week ago, they were on deaths door : ( Roo comes when called, when she feels like it or if it seems to her benefit. She still loves to cuddle ( after she has expelled all her energy, that is) and is the first one of our pack to greet us every morning ( or at midnight or 3 am..hahaha) . She is using her puppy pads, but prefers to go outside to do her business now, because the steps are so much fun! She is enjoying the kiddie pools and drags all her toys in there with her. She has a spirit that just soars and in her mind, she can accomplish anything! Her legs are getting so much stronger and we are thrilled with her and Bambi' s progress. 


Update 8-12-08: Juju is thriving. She is getting daily rehab at home and is going twice a week to Next Step Rehabilitation and Fitness. On Monday Juju weighed in at 12.14 pounds, up from the 8.23 pounds when we got her. She's doing so well, in fact, we've dropped down to three meals a day versus five meals a day. Juju has been introduced to two dogs in her foster home. Patches (95lb, mixed breed male) and Norton (80lb, Olde English Bulldogge). We pair her up with one or the other guys in the evening to play outside in our backyard. We figure the more socialized the better. Juju has not met a person she hasn't loved. She will make a wonderful companion and addition to a household in the future. Hugs and kisses from Juju to everyone who has donated to her and her sisters. Thank you for all your concern and interest in how these girls are progressing. Update: 8/9/08:Juju weighed in at 11.1 lbs. today, up from 8.23 lbs. when we go her last Thursday. She is walking so much better. Juju is swimming every day and we have a home rehab program we are also working on.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sure wish we could see some pics of them now !!! What miracle babies !!!


----------



## Team Alfie

I'm really pleased for them. The first images were very unsettling and the updates of their progress and their amazing spirits were life-affirming.


----------



## Thor0918

That is such a good ending to such a horrible beginning.


----------



## sharlin

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Sure wish we could see some pics of them now !!! What miracle babies !!!


Just go to post #35 in this thread and click on the links That Jenny provided---they have some new photos.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thanks Steve. So good to see them looking better.. those first pictures I could hardly look at.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Oh, my. I can't see through my tears. What a transformation those babies have undergone. I never thought they would survive. What special, strong puppies they are. Endless thanks to everyone involved in their care and rehabilitation.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Makes you cry even when the news is good.


----------



## Karen519

*Tears of Gratitude*

Tears of Gratitude to this SELFLESS rescue that made them whole!


----------



## Karen519

*Mistake*

[Sorry, didn't mean to post here.


----------



## jwemt81

OH - MY - GOD. That is all I can say.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Karen519 said:


> [Sorry, didn't mean to post here.


I was glad to read the update Karen.


----------



## Pointgold

Oh, dear God. I have _never _seen such young puppies in such deplorable condition. What on earth is wrong with a person that they could allow this to happen? There really are no words...


Addendum - Thank God! I just saw the update. Blessings to those who brought these precious babies back to health.


----------



## Karen519

*Here are the Happier Pics of them*

Here are the Happier Pics of Bambi, JuJu and Roo!!
If you go to their pet finder page, you can link to their rescue. Each one of them has their own write up now. 

Look for the video on Bambi's page!! http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=11581935


Here's Roo... http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=11581457

And Good Ju Ju http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=11581326


Aww... those little wagging tails are so sweet. The power of love...

If the petfinder links don't work, click on this link and look for post #35 and click on each.

__________________


----------

